# Mosquito Crappie



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey guys Im not looking for spots or areas just trying to figure out if Im doing something wrong this year. Last year at this time me and my son had a couple really good days but so far the best Ive done is 5 good ones and that was a long day. Just got back and nothing in my spots but small perch bluegill and dink crappie. Anybody else having issues with the crappie or do I just need some adjustments


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

The crappie are following strict social distancing this year 6 feet from my hook LOL your not doing anything wrong I caught slab after ice out and now dinks IMO weather has them stunned I think after this week they will pick up again in their regular spots


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Cold front always gets the fish.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Been slow fo sho. Water temps backed into the 50s that definitely shut them down


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks guys will keep after it


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

local lake here in pa dropped 5 degrees since last week, try deeper water


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

check deeper water than usual. been marking them in 8-12ft of water and they have been stacked at the causway bridge for 3-4 weeks. school moves from side to side.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> check deeper water than usual. been marking them in 8-12ft of water and they have been stacked at the causway bridge for 3-4 weeks. school moves from side to side.


Thanks Johnboy I know every year is different with temps and weather and I've actually been a little to deep trying for the deeper open water ones but they have not made it to my area yet. I bet last year I hit the after spawn group that had already moved out or I hit them before they moved in because it was like the end of April and we were in like 15 to 19 of water big schools but not many full of eggs. I did go shallower in my area but it was void of fish Thanks again


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> Thanks Johnboy I know every year is different with temps and weather and I've actually been a little to deep trying for the deeper open water ones but they have not made it to my area yet. I bet last year I hit the after spawn group that had already moved out or I hit them before they moved in because it was like the end of April and we were in like 15 to 19 of water big schools but not many full of eggs. I did go shallower in my area but it was void of fish Thanks again


I didn't fish for them. So I don't know the size, but they were holding on subtle drops and individual stumps. some looked like bigger fish.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Fished for the first time this year, couldnt find any walleye but caught a dozen nice slabs. All were in 13-15', close to the deeper river channel. 3 of them were 14"


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Crack77 said:


> Fished for the first time this year, couldnt find any walleye but caught a dozen nice slabs. All were in 13-15', close to the deeper river channel. 3 of them were 14"


Great job thats good to hear


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

warm rain today should turn the fish back on.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> warm rain today should turn the fish back on.


DID it??


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It turned me off


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I fished in that rain Thursday. We put 26 crappies and 2 gills in the box in 4 hours. Fished under the bridge for a while taking a break from the rain and caught fish there. Brushpiles in 9ft produced best for us. Jig and bobber.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Got out again today & got 15 crappie in a couple hours. Same program as the other day, jigs/minnie in 13-15'. All 10" & above


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

South side of causeway 14ft., 20 crappie, 8 slabs made the cooler 1 large blue gill to, minnow on the bottom... 10+ dink perch released to swim away!!! Water temp. 55 surface...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Headed there in the morning. Is the water too high to pass under the bridge?


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

What shape is the lake in??? Where you able to get under the bridge... Heading up in the morning...thanks


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Lake is high but good color where I fished. Crappie bite was really good, even when the wind picked up. My buddy Atlas took all the fish home with him.


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

North end is pretty stained... Ft or so of visibility...kept 37 10-14 crappie......3 nice walleye...biggest 24 in 4 1/2 lb......temp 64 at 3pm....


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Bite was pretty good today 1 man limit in 3 hours 16 foot of water


----------



## Fishfun (May 20, 2020)

Fished Saturday night from 10pm to 1am off the causeway and got 23 crappie with minnows. 22 had eggs.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Got these Sunday. Three to four feet of water.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Put a two man limit in the box yesterday with my buddy Atlas. He caught his personal best crappie at 15 1/2 “ and just shy of two pounds by .03 oz. I got a nice 9 inch punkinseed. Beautiful day to be on the lake.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was up both days this weekend and there were tons of crappie on beds and gills starting beds. made me want to catch some dinner, but I had to pass!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

How did u do in the tourney johnboat


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

B Ron 11 said:


> View attachment 470053
> View attachment 470053
> View attachment 470053
> View attachment 470053
> Got these Sunday. Three to four feet of water.


😄*Geez! Four coolers full? *


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

chaunc said:


> Put a two man limit in the box yesterday with my buddy Atlas. He caught his personal best crappie at 15 1/2 “ and just shy of two pounds by .03 oz. I got a nice 9 inch punkinseed. Beautiful day to be on the lake.
> View attachment 470057
> View attachment 470058


Great job! looks like you guys might have been doing some hang gliding?


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

chaunc said:


> Put a two man limit in the box yesterday with my buddy Atlas. He caught his personal best crappie at 15 1/2 “ and just shy of two pounds by .03 oz. I got a nice 9 inch punkinseed. Beautiful day to be on the lake.
> View attachment 470057
> 
> View attachment 470058


Those are some fine fish right there!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> How did u do in the tourney johnboat


Came in 8th. went to my back up fish too late on day 1. I should have trusted my gut and made a move earlier and It might have put us in contention.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> Came in 8th. went to my back up fish too late on day 1. I should have trusted my gut and made a move earlier and It might have put us in contention.


 nice u did better then my buds they lost all there bigger fish! He said it was a tough bite with the fish spawning!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I Chose not to fish spawners. I had a mix of post spawn fish in the morning and pre spawn coming in during the afternoon.


brad crappie said:


> nice u did better then my buds they lost all there bigger fish! He said it was a tough bite with the fish spawning!


I only pre fished for a few hours and didn't have time to mark beds. I fished clean and didn't lose any but I talked to plenty of people that lost a bunch...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

"I Chose not to fish spawners. I had a mix of post spawn fish in the morning and pre spawn coming in during the afternoon."
John, you are an ethical fisherman with a vision for the future and not just the present fishing situation.
I've always admired that about you, you are a fine role model.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Yet me get this straight my 2 buddy’s don’t target those spawners! They have one a lot of money and John knows who they are! Bottom line U can’t win them all and catch every big fish that bits a 100% of the time! They have won madness before! It’s like me saying I never catch a crappie under 12in and I am top 5 in every tourney! I know some guys think it’s ethical fishing right by u if u guys are not anchored! Come on that’s not ethical!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Tuesday report 8am to 11am FLAT lake South side east bank has tons of floating weeds caught nothing but dink perch went north causeway east bank slow troll 1/32 jig head tipped with minnow, pencil bobber 4ft. plain hook small splitshot and minnow pulled around 15 crappie...kept 5 10" no bluegills at all! 64.5 surface temp! Sparkle rockets I believe may have something to do with the floating weeds!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> "I Chose not to fish spawners. I had a mix of post spawn fish in the morning and pre spawn coming in during the afternoon."
> John, you are an ethical fisherman with a vision for the future and not just the present fishing situation.
> I've always admired that about you, you are a fine role model.


It's a tough choice, and not my favorite way to fish. I'm glad you saw that as an ethical choice, I'll be honest, it's just as much me hiding a weakness as a fisherman!




brad crappie said:


> Yet me get this straight my 2 buddy’s don’t target those spawners! They have one a lot of money and John knows who they are! Bottom line U can’t win them all and catch every big fish that bits a 100% of the time! They have won madness before! It’s like me saying I never catch a crappie under 12in and I am top 5 in every tourney! I know some guys think it’s ethical fishing right by u if u guys are not anchored! Come on that’s not ethical!


Now i'm curious as to whom they are! And as far as fishing close, there are certain times it's acceptable, such as Madness at Mosquito. The lake fishes small, and most seasoned anglers understand that and don't get spun out. But it should never happen at a lake like Berlin or a regular tournament at mosquito, I don't get mad, I just have to trust the process.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

They were chopped up on saturday when the crappie and walleye guys were 3/4 throttle through weed beds. must have been 100 boats out there doing that. Believe it or not, those "sparkle rockets" try not to chop of the weeds. if you get it on pad quick you go over weeds, not through them. A spun prop on a "Sparkle rocket" will put you out a week or two and cost 2-4 hundred dollars


Searay said:


> Tuesday report 8am to 11am FLAT lake South side east bank has tons of floating weeds caught nothing but dink perch went north causeway east bank slow troll 1/32 jig head tipped with minnow, pencil bobber 4ft. plain hook small splitshot and minnow pulled around 15 crappie...kept 5 10" no bluegills at all! 64.5 surface temp! Sparkle rockets I believe may have something to do with the floating weeds!


----------



## Fishfun (May 20, 2020)

Went back to Causeway again this evening at 8:30, by 9:30, had 8 crappie in the cooler. Once it got totally dark, thought it would get really good, but they just shut down, caught one more fish and went home at 11:30.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> It's a tough choice, and not my favorite way to fish. I'm glad you saw that as an ethical choice, I'll be honest, it's just as much me hiding a weakness as a fisherman!
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm curious as to whom they are! And as far as fishing close, there are certain times it's acceptable, such as Madness at Mosquito. The lake fishes small, and most seasoned anglers understand that and don't get spun out. But it should never happen at a lake like Berlin or a regular tournament at mosquito, I don't get mad, I just have to trust the process.


----------

